# Yay, Spring hikes!



## Kaya (Jul 17, 2011)

Spring has definitely sprung here in Illinois! 

Went out for a gorgeous morning hike at a nearby county park (everyone else goes to the big State park next-door so we had it practically all to ourselves). Kaya (10 months old) is great at checking in with us and not ranging too far away, though she must cover about 10 times the distance we do, with all the frolicking she does along the way. She was even polite to the one person we passed on the trail, I didn't even have to say "no jumping"! I was so proud! Of course, we had to tempt her with a particularly delicious-looking stick to get her to come close enough to click her leash back on before we got into the parking lot, so there is still that to work on... Guess we'll just have to keep going back!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Great pics...thanks for sharing! 

You guys are heading into the nice warmer weather while we head into the cold wet winter down here. Hopefully you get a better summer than we did this year. I would guess at less than 10 days over 35 this summer. Usually that's the amount of summer days under 35!!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

That looks a lot like the park where I take Willie (in Michigan)... Beautiful !! Kaya obviously loves it, too. ;D


----------



## Kaya (Jul 17, 2011)

Another gorgeous hike day today! Such fun.

I was looking through old photos of Kaya and can't believe how much she's grown. Here's a picture of her first day at home (2 months old), and here she is today (10.5 months). What a wild ride it has been!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Whhoow Kaya, what a contrast in physique/photo's ???
She's looking really good at 10.5 months, really suprising how much they change in such a short space of time 
Suppose that's the beauty of taking plenty of photo's 

Hobbsy


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Finch and I had a nice spring hike yesterday at a local forest and she had a great sleep when we got home!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Forrest pics, I love them


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Mswhipple, do you ever take Willie to the dog park Orion Oaks?? I've been wanting to take Jake but it's a bit of a drive for me. Here are some pics from our Easter morning walk.


----------



## Kaya (Jul 17, 2011)

Bwah ha ha! I love Jake's face in the 2nd photo, JakersMomma!


----------



## city_dog (Feb 16, 2012)

I can't wait until Sammy is trustworthy enough to go hiking off-leash (considering she's only 14 weeks, it will be some time now!!)
We love hiking and have some phenomenal parks close by 

Love all the pictures! There are some beautiful dogs out there!!


----------

